# Seeing light spots on my pictures?



## amandabenizzi (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, I have a Canon t1i. I am a teenager that is extremely into photography, seeing as I want to go into photo journalism or broadcasting one day. I was one wondering if anyone could help me out: I keep seeing what looks like sun spots on my photo? Any time I shoot something with lights in it, like Christmas tree lights or a landscape with bright lighting. It doesn't happen every single time..but it does happen a lot. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them? I thought maybe it's my lens? It happens when I'm shooting with my regular lens or my zoom (58mm).


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

Gotta have a picture to see what you are talking about. It sounds like you are shooting in auto and there are hot spots where things are overexposed.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 29, 2011)

When you say "Sun Spots" are you talking about dark spots like sun spots on the sun occur? or are you talking about spots that are bright?

If it's the former do this test. Set your camera to f/22 in AV mode.Or in manual set it to f/22, ISO 100 1/50 and go outside and shoot the clear blue sky and have nothing else in the image but clear blue sky. It doesn't even need to be in focus. If you see spots. Those are dirt on your sensor and it needs to be cleaned


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you have a UV filter on the lens?  If so, take that off and see if your issues magically disappear.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

amandabenizzi said:


> Any time I shoot something with lights in it


This is what made me think it might be a UV filter...


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep a BAD uncoated one


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> When you say "Sun Spots" are you talking about dark spots like sun spots on the sun occur?


That reminds me that I really need to break my solar binoculars out more often...


----------



## akrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you shooting towards the sun? (if this is the case use a tulip cover for the end of lens)  or turning the camera a bit that a way?  make sure lens and filter are properly cleaned with the lens cleaner and a no lint cloth.


----------

